# Who wants to go hog hunting with dogs



## boarman123 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anybody is more than welcome to go hog huntin with me I got the dogs or if y'all have dogs I like a team up


----------



## djbenz (Feb 22, 2013)

I am interested. I live in Memphis, and haven't hunted hogs before, but I have been wanting to do it for a while.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 22, 2013)

You will have a blast. I'm gonna get some dogs this year. I would defiantly take boarman up on it but I'm to far away.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Feb 22, 2013)

When and where?


----------



## Cuhullin (Feb 23, 2013)

im interested. got two dogs about to turn one yr old. last weekend to get them on awma or national first until Turkey season if i read the rulebook right


----------



## XJfire75 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ever run em down towards the coast?

If so, I'm down.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ever run em down towards the coast?

If so, I'm down. 
Same here. i know we have tons of hogs from st marys thick all the way up to at least darien and probally all the way up to SC.


----------



## boarman123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Never been toward the coast mostly swamps


----------



## thap74 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lets go I got a  pack to.


----------



## devin25gun (Feb 26, 2013)

heck yeah!  I would luv to go.  Never been with dogs.  When and where.


----------



## g2 tall tines (Feb 26, 2013)

Have gun will travel let me no what u got in mind I'm in


----------



## Cuhullin (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw there is some dog hog hunts for altamaha wma coming up. buffalo swamp was one of the only ones accessable by land. I was thinking about trying chattahoochie or oconee national forest also. Unless someone knew of some private land or hunt club.


----------



## smokin quack 91 (Mar 6, 2013)

Im in pm sent


----------



## madison daniel (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in bartow let me know I got places and dogs


----------



## Cuhullin (Mar 9, 2013)

john mcdermott, acworth, ga. 678-464-3656. my dogs machiavelli and cheetah just turned one.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, have any of y'all hooked up and done any huntin yet?


----------



## thap74 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope never heard back from anyone.


----------



## Cuhullin (Mar 16, 2013)

na. someone holler at me with some older dogs. ill pay for gas or cold beverages or what not.


----------



## boarman123 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry people for not hollering back at y'all I been here busy


----------



## ballgroundhound (May 1, 2013)

My buddy has a club n ceader town my number is 706-876-8308 call me anytime we will b there never been with dogs I'm down when ever this weekend sounds good to me night or day


----------



## nick220 (May 31, 2013)

If someone would not mind, I would love to tag a long on a hog hunt. I do not mind getting in there helping out.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 6, 2013)

Count me in. Let me know when and whereto meet.


----------



## jdavis211pd (Jul 16, 2013)

Enough said I go and bring my mutts to


----------



## jdavis211pd (Jul 16, 2013)

706-871-1357 is my number boar man call or text when ready


----------

